# 2nd cycle



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

just wonered how many of you girls got a bfp on the 2nd cycle of clomid?


----------



## diddle1 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi,

This is my 2nd cycle, af due 01/12/07, not feeling hopeful.
My sister fell pregnant on her second cycle, she had one follie.

Good luckx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

HI Hay 

If you got to the voting room there is a poll ther somewhere on which cycle people got BFP's on Clomid. Good Luck   

Em xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Hay,

I just got my BFP on sunday and it was my second cycle of clomid (100mg).  I'm very scared and hope this one sticks with us, good luck with it hun, it works.

Love

Sam


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

thank you its so nice to talk to you all,knowing that we are going through the same thing. congratulations sam on your bfp.Fingers crossed for you Diddle1 i know the feeling of waiting.


----------



## hev (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Hay,

Im on my second month of clomid, first not worked, Im currently on day 9 so will start with the opks on friday, then on to the   then for the 2ww..Lets keep our fingers crossed for some really   for christmas how fantastic would that be.......


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

fingers crossed for all you girls that would be the best christmas present i could ever ask for


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks hay and   for your second cycle, believe in it, it works hun.    

Love,

Sam


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There is a "sticky" thread towards the top of this Clomid board which has listed lots of the Clomid success stories so why not have a look at that  Here's the link to that thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=40064.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi,

I'm taking my last clomid tablet of my second go tonight and am positive again and ready to do  . I'll then be back on the 2ww for  . 

Its encouraging to hear success stories from people as its really tough when you get your first BFN on clomid as it is abit of hope.

Good luck to all of those on there 2nd go at clomid and to those about to start out  

Bibi x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Finished pill popping for another month............hooray!!

Its great to feel positive again and be ready to start again  

Starting taking cough medicine, pineapple juice and brazil nuts today.................anythings worth ago isnt it!

Well must go as I've gotta watch celeb final.


----------



## diddle1 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello again, just thought I'd come back and tell you I got my BFP yesterday, 2nd round. I'm in shock!
Good luck to all clomid girls!


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

that is great news Hun I'm so happy for you.

all the best 

hayleyxxxxxxxx


----------

